# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Novembro 2016



## Snifa (31 Out 2016 às 20:15)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2016 às 11:14)

Boa frente prevista pelo GFS para o dia 5 de Novembro, à  qual se seguirá uma descida acentuada da temperatura e com vento de Norte.

Uma vez que vimos de um período com temperaturas altas para a época, esta descida será ainda mais notada


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:04)

Snifa disse:


> Boa frente prevista pelo GFS para o dia 5 de Novembro, à  qual se seguirá uma descida acentuada da temperatura e com vento de Norte.
> 
> Uma vez que vimos de um período com temperaturas altas para a época, esta descida será ainda mais notada



15ºC previstos para Lisboa <3

Máximas e mínimas para dia 06 e 07/11:


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2016 às 14:54)

Vamos ver o que esta depressão nos reserva para os próximos dias a partir de sexta e pelo menos até segunda.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2016 às 08:47)

O ECM prevê uma "ligação directa" desde a Sibéria para o início da próxima semana, principalmente na terça-feira. 
O IPMA, na previsão de 10 dias, mete -5º C para a mínima nas Penhas Douradas e o AEMET -4 ºC em Puebla de Sanabria. 
Impressionante vai ser a mudança em 2/3 dias de temperaturas de "Verão dos Marmelos" para temperaturas dignas da transição do Outono para o Inverno. 
Off-Topic: ficamos à espera das mínimas relatadas pelo membro @Pek


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2016 às 13:37)

Impressionante a previsão a 10 dias dos dois principais modelos, um vigoroso AA a bloquear tudo o que seja depressões para a PI, aguardemos por melhores saídas,


----------



## cookie (3 Nov 2016 às 23:09)

A seguir este tópico pois estou muito interessada em saber as previsões (que são o que são) para o dia 27 de novembro.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (4 Nov 2016 às 00:09)

Bem, continua insistente a previsão de um forte anticiclone! Assim sendo, dias mais frios poderão ser esperados para o Arquipélago dos Açores, e para a Madeira e continente, provavelmente mais humidade do que é normal. Veremos as próximas runs a ver se se confirma 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## james (4 Nov 2016 às 00:33)

Ainda há muita incerteza nos modelos a médio prazo. 
E não se pode descartar, na minha opinião,  o estabelecimento de uma forte corrente de Oeste, pelo menos a Norte do Sistema montanhoso Montejunto - Estrela, isto falando do Continente. 
O " GFS " e o " ECM " de forma alternada, vão também " " ameaçando " com esse cenário.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

As previsões mantêm um poderoso AA durante mais algum tempo, porém o GFS tem vindo a insistir em alguma instabilidade lá para o dia 12 e numa clara mudança a partir do dia 20,





















Fica o registo entretanto aproveitemos esta bela frescura  .


----------



## ruka (10 Nov 2016 às 20:51)

ensemble gfs12z excelente no 2º painel...


----------



## cookie (11 Nov 2016 às 09:37)

A precisar de organizar festinha ao ar livre no dia 27 de novembro, por isso muito atenta aos vossos comentários neste tópico... teremos sol ou chuva e a festinha ao ar livre fica-se por uma miragem?


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2016 às 11:54)

cookie disse:


> A precisar de organizar festinha ao ar livre no dia 27 de novembro, por isso muito atenta aos vossos comentários neste tópico... teremos sol ou chuva e a festinha ao ar livre fica-se por uma miragem?



Ainda é cedo para saber. É ir acompanhado este tópico e mais perto da data terá mais certezas!


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Nov 2016 às 11:55)

cookie disse:


> A precisar de organizar festinha ao ar livre no dia 27 de novembro, por isso muito atenta aos vossos comentários neste tópico... teremos sol ou chuva e a festinha ao ar livre fica-se por uma miragem?



Só mais para a frente é que saberá melhor agora é tudo muito incerto e não dá para ter uma certeza...


----------



## cookie (11 Nov 2016 às 15:40)

Edit. Tópico repetido.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2016 às 08:48)

Muito interessante a previsão do ECMWF, a partir das 192 h. Espero que seja a alteração esperada no padrão actual, com o deslocamento do AA dos Açores para sul, permitindo a entrada das depressões por NW.






A AEMET prevê para o próximo fim de semana a probabilidade de precipitação, principalmente para o Domingo. 

Vou editar este post assim que o IPMA actualize a previsão de 10 dias.

EDIT:






Aqui temos a previsão do IPMA e confirma a tendência. Como se costuma dizer por cá: a chuva que venha, pois cá em baixo é que se bebe


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2016 às 10:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Muito interessante a previsão do ECMWF, a partir das 192 h. Espero que seja a alteração esperada no padrão actual, com o deslocamento do AA dos Açores para sul, permitindo a entrada das depressões por NW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nova atualização do IPMA também prevê chuva a partir do próximo domingo.
Entretanto o GFS só prevê a partir de segunda, vamos aguardar pela saída das 06z, tao depressa mete como retira.


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2016 às 10:34)

O ECMWF está bem melhor que o GFS, não gosto nada desta última saída do GFS 6z , aquele alongamento para Sul e a precipitação fica toda a Oeste.

A frente da depressão  a NW nem chega a entrar.. isto falando para a Segunda/Terça-Feira da próxima semana


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2016 às 10:49)

Snifa disse:


> última saída do GFS 6z , aquele alongamento para Sul e a precipitação fica toda a Oeste.



 Off-Topic: As saídas das 6z do GFS creio que só servem para baralhar as ideias ao pessoal... 



Snifa disse:


> isto falando para a Segunda/Terça-Feira da próxima semana



Mas também depois abre a torneira após a Terça, começando a chover de sul para norte, como alias é _muito habitual_


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2016 às 19:11)

Pode ser que esta pasmaceira esteja finalmente com fim à vista. Nesta saída do GFS lá se manteve mais ou menos razoável a depressão, com picos de precipitação elevados num curto espaço de tempo. Mas estar a falar a uma distância temporal enorme (mais de 192 horas) é muito incerto. Basta a depressão _mexer uns pixels no ecrã_ para a esquerda e fica tudo no mar. Só ficamos a ver navios.


----------



## AMFC (15 Nov 2016 às 00:12)

Arrepiante a previsão de precipitação do GFS para a próxima terça.


----------



## LuisFilipe (15 Nov 2016 às 00:17)

tipico do gfs a longas distancias... prever exageros,


----------



## AMFC (15 Nov 2016 às 00:29)

Amanhã tira tudo 



LuisFilipe disse:


> tipico do gfs a longas distancias... prever exageros,


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2016 às 08:55)

Hão-de dizer: "Fogo, tantos quadros e nenhuma conversa..." 
O objectivo é mesmo isso, deixar os mapas e os gráficos falarem por si, pois é clara a tendência para a instabilidade a partir do próximo fim de semana. Entre run e run, quer do GFS, quer do ECM, as situações são exageradas ou comedidas, mas seguem todas o mesmo sentido. Ela que venha


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2016 às 10:28)

Bela rega:






Acumulação prevista até ás 168 horas:


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2016 às 11:10)

O GFS antecipa para o próximo domingo o "início do festival", o qual se prolonga durante a próxima semana. 
O interessante da previsão é que o GFS está generoso para todo o país, com totais para estes 10 dias de +/- 200 mm para o Minho ao +-40 mm do Algarve


----------



## james (15 Nov 2016 às 11:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS antecipa para o próximo domingo o "início do festival", o qual se prolonga durante a próxima semana.
> O interessante da previsão é que o GFS está generoso para todo o país, com totais para estes 10 dias de +/- 200 mm para o Minho ao +-40 mm do Algarve




Eu já tinha escrito noutro tópico que os modelos indiciavam um cenário de instabilidade GENERALIZADO a todo o país. 

Ainda falta bastante tempo, por isso deve olhar - se com cautela, mas não está mau não...


----------



## Snifa (15 Nov 2016 às 11:22)

james disse:


> Eu já tinha escrito noutro tópico que os modelos indiciavam um cenário de instabilidade GENERALIZADO a todo o país.
> 
> Ainda falta bastante tempo, por isso deve olhar - se com cautela, mas não está mau não...



Bastante generalizado, embora com mais expressividade ( como é normal ) no Norte e Noroeste, boa saída do GFS, ainda com as devidas cautelas por causa da distância temporal


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2016 às 13:54)

Previsões mais animadoras para o GFS mas tanto um como o outro insistem na mudança,


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2016 às 13:57)

Começa o corte na precipitação. A saída de ontem das 18 com a saída de hoje das 06 é o dia para a noite em certos locais.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2016 às 18:52)

Boa noite,bem parece que  segundo os modelos, vamos ter finalmente alguns dias de chuva intensa seguida e generalizada obviamente previsões sempre com algumas reservas.
Estas consecutivas depressões que nos vão começar a afectar a partir de domingo parecem ser bastante poderosas  tal como as frentes associadas, espero que haja bons acumulados pois bem estamos a precisar.


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2016 às 23:54)

Desgraça... O GFS afinal tinha-se esquecido de colocar ali a rotunda na margem sul para afastar tudo.

133 mm para 29 mm, mais um pouco e acabamos com 2 mm.  

Antes





Agora


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2016 às 00:17)

Lightning disse:


> Desgraça... O GFS afinal tinha-se esquecido de colocar ali a rotunda na margem sul para afastar tudo.
> 
> 133 mm para 29 mm, mais um pouco e acabamos com 2 mm.
> 
> ...



Como observador externo - e se me permites - apenas quero expressar que:

- As melhores saídas são as das 00z e das 12z;

- É puro masoquismo utilizar recorrentemente os acumulados a 240h quando se sabe perfeitamente que o potencial para mudanças drásticas é ilimitado;

- A chuva mais forte está prevista para domingo, mais coisa menos coisa:






Não obstante a existência de uma pluma tropical, não está garantida a ocorrência de chuva na parte sul do país (já para o centro e norte a situação não é anómala). E do pouco que conheço da meteorologia continental, o cavado/depressão não estará em grande posição para que isso aconteça.

Novembro também está a ser desapontante para os Açores. Circulação zonal nem vê-la. Felizmente não se está uma situação ao estilo de 2014, ainda. Mas provavelmente o mês também será seco.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 09:56)

Boas, previsão de acumulados bem generosos em todo o NW,






O corte a Sul é dramático mas já sabemos que o cenário pode bem alterar-se nas próximas saídas, ainda assim é melhor do que nada.






Nesta história toda só fico chateado por mais uma vez não ser nada de especial no que ao vento diz respeito,


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Nov 2016 às 10:00)

As previsões de mudança para o próximo fim de semana continuam e são (creio) uma certeza, dada a insistência nos diferentes modelos. É verdade que o GFS anda constantemente a aumentar e a reduzir a precipitação prevista, mas o ECM desde cedo tem mantido a previsão, principalmente em modular o início da instabilidade para o próximo domingo. 
É de salientar também a previsão de descida de temperatura, quer à superfície, como a T850 como a T500, inclusive com a descida da T500 para +/- -30ºC no pós-frontal (Segunda/Terça).
Importa também referir que, nos níveis elevados da atmosfera, a previsão vai no sentido das próximas semanas existir as condições ideais para uma Oscilação Árctica Negativa, favorecendo a anomalia negativa em T500 e a entrada marítima no Oeste da Europa. (https://www.aer.com/science-research/climate-weather/arctic-oscillation)
Esperemos que esta alteração se mantenha durante, pelo menos, duas semanas para tentar recuperar um pouco deste Outono seco... O ideal era tempo húmido e frio para além do Natal e da Passagem do Ano, mas infelizmente já sabemos que isso era antigamente


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2016 às 10:18)

Acumulados significativos no Noroeste causados pela frente de Domingo, é natural que em algumas zonas ( Serra do Gerês por exemplo), localmente se atingam ou ultrapassem os 100 mm:


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2016 às 19:14)

O GFS está muito diferente. Mas essa depressão é para afetar a malta habitual (centro-norte). O resto fica a ver a caravana passar.


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2016 às 13:33)

As previsões mantém-se animadoras, muita chuva no período da madrugada de Domingo até 2ªfeira,


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2016 às 14:17)

O GFS já reduziu a quantidade prevista de chuva para domingo em especial no noroeste:




Parece-me que só amanhã e sábado teremos mais certezas do que vai acontecer.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2016 às 14:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> O GFS já reduziu a quantidade prevista de chuva para domingo em especial no noroeste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entretanto mantém um bom acumulado aqui para a nossa zona, quase 50mm no domingo e segunda. Só é pena não ser assim para toda a região sul.


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2016 às 14:42)

Previsões animadoras  do IPMA:

Previsão para sábado, 19.novembro.2016

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões do interior
até ao início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva a partir do final da manhã no Minho e Douro
Litoral, estendendo-se gradualmente às restantes regiões e sendo
por vezes forte no litoral a partir do final da tarde.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste a partir da tarde e moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado a partir do final da manhã, com ocorrência períodos de chuva
fraca no Alto Alentejo e no litoral a norte do Cabo de Sines no final
do dia.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas a
partir da tarde.
Pequena descida de temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 17 de novembro de 2016 às 12:1 UTC_

Previsão para domingo, 20.novembro.2016

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes fortes.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da estrela para o
final do dia.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) no litoral e sendo forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas
nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 17 de novembro de 2016 às 12:1 UTC


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Segundo o GFS as acumulações até às 240 horas são significativas, em especial no Litoral Norte/Centro:


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2016 às 17:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Entretanto mantém um bom acumulado aqui para a nossa zona, quase 50mm no domingo e segunda. Só é pena não ser assim para toda a região sul.


Agora já pouco passa dos 20mm, estamos a aproximar-nos do evento e os modelos têm que começar a cortar


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2016 às 17:38)

Efectivamente houve um corte na precipitação prevista mas isto agora vai ser o habitual "tira-tira mete-mete" .

Em contra-partida não só o Litoral Norte mas também a zona Centro do País vão ver muita água, especial atenção há região de Arouca fortemente fustigada pelos incêndios deste Verão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2016 às 21:41)

Finalmente uma mudança de padrão, mais que necessária. A partir do próximo fim-de-semana, temperaturas abaixo da média, o painel a médio prazo está repleto de chuva até ao final do mês. 

No geral, o SW Europeu vai levar forte e feio, potencialmente perigoso para França e Itália.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2016 às 23:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Agora já pouco passa dos 20mm, estamos a aproximar-nos do evento e os modelos têm que começar a cortar



O mais curioso, disto tudo, é a brutal precipitação prevista para a costa Marroquina e Estreito de Gibraltar, a rondarem os 200 mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Nov 2016 às 08:40)

Já temos a previsão de três semanas do AEMET. Há que salientar as anomalias positiva para precipitação e negativa para as temperaturas, coisa que já não se via há meses... 

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2016 às 10:01)

Portanto chuva para o 27 certo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2016 às 10:28)

cookie disse:


> Portanto chuva para o 27 certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Bom dia, é impossível especificar com 100% de certezas o tempo que irá fazer nesse dia, é uma distância temporal de mais de 200h e a fiabilidade das previsões dos modelos é de 2/3 dias.
Sugiro que continues a acompanhar o evoluir da situação neste tópico e posteriormente coloques essa questão muito mais perto dessa data porque até lá tanto podes ter uma Ciclogénese explosiva há porta como um cenário de tempo seco.


----------



## cookie (18 Nov 2016 às 13:06)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, é impossível especificar com 100% de certezas o tempo que irá fazer nesse dia, é uma distância temporal de mais de 200h e a fiabilidade das previsões dos modelos é de 2/3 dias.
> Sugiro que continues a acompanhar o evoluir da situação neste tópico e posteriormente coloques essa questão muito mais perto dessa data porque até lá tanto podes ter uma Ciclogénese explosiva há porta como um cenário de tempo seco.


Sim, estou colada mas pendente de alugar um recinto e por isso expectante...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Nov 2016 às 18:32)

A próximas semana resumem-se em:

Depressão vinda do Atlântico, com núcleo no Golfo da Biscaia, depois subindo para o Norte (Sábado/Domingo)  Segue-se outra depressão, desta vez com mais ênfase em Portugal devido à sua largura, mas com centro no canal da Mancha (Domingo/Terça)  Anticiclones do Atlântico e na Rússia estrangulam a depressão e originam uma cut-off, com centro no NW de Portugal e com o derrubo do "Icelandic low"  (Quarta-Incerto)

A partir do momento em que se origina a cut-off, é um jogo de "quanto tempo duras". O GFS aponta para uma depressão "dançarina", sendo que parece que se liga ao fluxo normal, mas depois volta, depois já não quer... É uma questão de acompanhar, mas a chuva não nos escapa


----------



## james (19 Nov 2016 às 00:30)

Boa saída do GFS, que acentua a possibilidade de mudança de padrão a médio prazo.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2016 às 16:18)

A pasmaceira acabava da pior, ou melhor, forma.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 18:43)

Alguém reparou na depressão que se formará no Mediterrâneo, zona das Baleares, e que depois de uma movimento retrógrado, estará posicionada sobre o norte de Espanha\Golfo de Leão, no *dia 24*?
O litoral norte gosta muito disto; com o condimento frio e com a precipitação a entrar de NO, foi uma assim que originou a queda de neve do dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 (Epá! Estou a ficar velho...).


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Nov 2016 às 19:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Alguém reparou na depressão que se formará no Mediterrâneo, zona das Baleares, e que depois de uma movimento retrógrado, estará posicionada sobre o norte de Espanha\Golfo de Leão, no *dia 24*?
> O litoral norte gosta muito disto; com o condimento frio e com a precipitação a entrar de NO, foi uma assim que originou a queda de neve do dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 (Epá! Estou a ficar velho...).


mas desta vez a cota andará alta segundo o gfs...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Nov 2016 às 19:11)

Parece me bem!






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Nov 2016 às 19:33)

Meteofan disse:


> mas desta vez a cota andará alta segundo o gfs...


Efectivamente será assim quando cair a precipitação. 


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Parece me bem!


Também me parece, mas a falta de precipitação nas horas mais frias do dia irá inviabilizar a tão esperada neve...


----------



## dahon (20 Nov 2016 às 20:42)

Aristocrata disse:


> Alguém reparou na depressão que se formará no Mediterrâneo, zona das Baleares, e que depois de uma movimento retrógrado, estará posicionada sobre o norte de Espanha\Golfo de Leão, no *dia 24*?
> O litoral norte gosta muito disto; com o condimento frio e com a precipitação a entrar de NO, foi uma assim que originou a queda de neve do dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 (Epá! Estou a ficar velho...).


Lembro-me perfeitamente desse dia, já não via nevar com acumulação há mais ou menos uma década. E foi durante a busca de informação sobre o evento que descobri este fórum que desde então nunca mais larguei. 
No que diz respeito a Viseu as depressões com movimento retrógrado são uma das configurações atmosféricas mais favoráveis à neve pois são acompanhadas por uma grande injecção de ar frio. Mas o facto de ainda estarmos em Novembro não me parece que seja muito favorável. É a tal história se fosse em Janeiro......


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 20:52)

A cut-off que vai acontecer nesta semana parece que foi um bocado mais para a direita, baixando a precipitação prevista ao longo da semana no território  Contudo, o GFS prevê uma manutenção algo longa desta depressão sob a Península Ibérica e a longo prazo prevê o AA na Escandinávia, deixando o caminho livre para a Europa Ocidental para mais depressões


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Nov 2016 às 21:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Alguém reparou na depressão que se formará no Mediterrâneo, zona das Baleares, e que depois de uma movimento retrógrado, estará posicionada sobre o norte de Espanha\Golfo de Leão, no *dia 24*?
> O litoral norte gosta muito disto; com o condimento frio e com a precipitação a entrar de NO, foi uma assim que originou a queda de neve do dia 9 de janeiro de 2009 (Epá! Estou a ficar velho...).



Podia ser tudo muito bonito, o problema é que a ISO 0ºC mal atinge Portugal, fica quase tudo em Espanha e no Atlântico: 
















Muita neve vai cair nos Pirenéus, Montes Cantábricos e na Cadeia Central.

Também a esta distância basta mudar a posição da cut-off para nos sair o jackpot, haja esperança


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2016 às 18:53)

Boas notícias: 

Mais uma cut-off prevista para o início de Dezembro (logo a seguir à saída da que ainda está para acontecer ), sendo que depois cava bastante porque se junta à "Icelandic Low" 











Aproveitemos que o AA está a gostar do triângulo Escandinávia-Reino Unido-Islândia!


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2016 às 16:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Boas notícias:
> 
> Mais uma cut-off prevista para o início de Dezembro (logo a seguir à saída da que ainda está para acontecer ), sendo que depois cava bastante porque se junta à "Icelandic Low"
> 
> ...


O que é a «Icelandic Low».


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 17:50)

Cesar disse:


> O que é a «Icelandic Low».



"The Icelandic Low is a semi-permanent centre of low atmospheric pressure found between Iceland and southern Greenland and extending in the Northern Hemisphere winter into the Barents Sea.  It is a principal centre of action in the atmosphere circulation of the Northern Hemisphere, associated with frequent cyclone activity. It forms one pole of the North Atlantic oscillation, the other being the Azores High."

Fonte: Wikipedia

Resumindo: As baixas pressões tendem a ficar na zona da Islândia enquanto que as altas pressões tendem a ficar nos Açores. Está relacionada com a NAO (North Atlantic Oscilation).


----------



## Cesar (24 Nov 2016 às 20:13)

Obrigado pela informação


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2016 às 22:19)

Vejamos o painel a 2 semanas: parece que o AA quer intrometer-se nesta onda de chuva, logo após a saída da cut-off. Parece que as altas pressões querem deixar a Escandinávia/Reino Unido e voltar onde pertencem  Mesmo assim, ainda há uma esperança em aberto para mais frentes no futuro visto que o AA não tem assim tanta "potência para travar depressões" (assim por palavras menos científicas).


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2016 às 15:13)

http://images.meteociel.fr/im/5026/tempresult_dip7.gif



O ECM e o GFS discordam na posição da depressão a 96/120h. O GFS está mais jeitoso. Vamos lá ver se é desta que ocorrem uns


----------



## Cesar (26 Nov 2016 às 11:44)

Nos proximos 10 dias menos chuva, nota para os dias 4 e 5 de Dezembro para mais frio.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2016 às 01:34)

Aquele momento em que vês uma alimentação do anticiclone Reino Unido-Escandinávia:
















E um espaço aberto para mais cut-offs para Portugal:











Com aquele gancho de precipitação


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2016 às 18:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com aquele gancho de precipitação



Algo que é relativamente comum em cartas longínquas. O GFS perde muita definição.






Muita  certamente viria deste cenário (especialmente para 'mim' ). Ver-se-á as subsequentes alterações. Está mais que na altura de o anticiclone ir para sul.


----------



## Cesar (27 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

O que é a zonal?


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2016 às 23:47)

Cesar disse:


> O que é a zonal?



https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxo_zonal


----------



## Cesar (4 Dez 2016 às 16:58)

Isso quer dizer que podemos ter uma tempestade nos próximos dias.


----------



## lserpa (4 Dez 2016 às 16:59)

Cesar disse:


> Isso quer dizer que podemos ter uma tempestade nos próximos dias.


Teremos quase de certeza, agora resta perceber com que intensidade 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------

